# Big Cedar - mini or partial kitchen?



## patty5ia (Apr 23, 2007)

Can someone tell me what the difference is between the Bluegreen Big Cedar Wilderness Club mini kitchen studio and the partial kitchen studio?
Thanks in a.dvance for your response


----------



## JLB (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Patty:

You never did tell me if you are my first girlfriend or not.  Her name was Patty, well, Pat, and it *was* Des Moines.

I can't be of much help other than to tell you we just had this discussion so you can probably find it with the Search feature.

In that discussion my part of it was to say that we had no problem cooking a full roast-beef dinner in a BCWC studio, but that my part of it consisted of eating it, so I didn't pay attention to whether there was an oven or not.

I can say that there are gas grills and a hot tub.   

When you come visit, maybe we should go for a boat ride, or you and yours can come hang out on the Margaritaville Dock.  Then I can see if you are my first girlfriend.

FWIW, my mom drove us on our first date.  8th grade believe.  We went to a lecture at North High, that guy who wrote _Black Like Me_, John Howard Griffin.

Wow, where does this stuff come from!


----------



## patty5ia (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, you are funny!  And I do remember the book, Black Like Me.  Sorry, though, I cannot be your first girlfriend.  I wasn't in Des Moines in 8th grade, or college, for that matter. You'll have to keep looking.

I am considering staying at Big Cedar on our fall trek in the Ozarks.  But I was concerned about staying in a small studio.  That's all that's available until Nov. 2 and I thought that would be too late to see the fall colors.  There are other 2 bedrooms at nice resorts in Branson earlier in Oct.  Just have to decide whether I want a bigger place or not.  It will probably just be my husband and me and we usually eat out a lot.  So maybe a studio is okay.  I was hoping someone could give me some info, the Big Cedar website does show some floor plans and the studios are much smaller.

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## ctandrinokc (May 6, 2007)

Studio would be fine for 2 people.  Our family of 4 stayed in a studio for 2-3 days without any problems.  Don't expect much in a "kitchen".  There is a small stove and a mini refrig. (about the size of a college room dorm fridge).  I did cook some full meals for our family of 4 without much problems - bust just had to do a lot of creative thinking.  There is a micro but no washer/dryer avail.  If it's just 2 people, you'll be fine!


----------



## JLB (May 6, 2007)

Even the studios are cool, very cute.


----------



## Deer Path (May 14, 2007)

I do not think anyone actually answered the original question. I also would like to know.  In searching RCI I found some dates available and some are studios with a MINI kitchen and some are studios with a PARTIAL kitchen. They both sleep 4/2.
So WHAT is the difference between a mini and a partial???

Judy


----------



## ctandrinokc (May 14, 2007)

As far as I'm aware, a studio has the partial kitchen I described earlier - so there is no difference  - a "mini" and and a "partial"  kitchen are the same.


----------

